# Goose Grass?



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Hello experts

I planted Celebration Bermuda sod over the summer and it came in good in most places.

I have some grass taking over some if it, doesn't really look bad but I would like to get rid of it.

My friend told me it is Goose Grass but doesn't look like it to me from what I have found online.
Kind of looks like Fescue to me but not sure.

Please see attached, and let me know how to get rid of it without killing my Bermuda.

Still fairly warm here in Texas.

Thanks!

Robert
http://bassmanaustin.com


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@bassmanaustin I don't see anything that looks like goosegrass, but I'm not sure what you are dealing with. A good pre-emergent regimen next year should keep that to a minimum, and Celsius would be a good go-to post-emergent to have on hand.


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks Spammage!

Celsius ok for Bermuda?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

bassmanaustin said:


> Thanks Spammage!
> 
> Celsius ok for Bermuda?


Absolutely. A bottle is about $100, but will last most people several years, and it's good against a large variety of weeds, safe to use even in 100+ temps, etc. It's much more economical than buying $20 bottles from the big box stores that give just one or two apps and it typically works much better too.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Whenever I see twisted/cork-screw leaves like your picture I think of some sort of Brome. Sort of like the top picture on this page
https://courses.missouristate.edu/pbtrewatha/downy_bromegrass.htm

I'm not saying its Downy Brome, just that your picture looks like this one. You'd have to go look for other identifying features for an exact ID.


----------



## Symbiont01 (Nov 20, 2018)

I believe ****o1 is correct that its a brome, specifically rescuegrass (Bromus catharticus) as we have a ton of it here in Central Texas. The giveaway is its distinctive seed head. Check the link below and if you see that seed head you know what you are dealing with.

https://aggieturf.tamu.edu/turfgrass-weeds/rescuegrass/

Celsius is labeled for rescuegrass, and so is Certainty and Monument. You may need a second application for full control. I would use methylated seed oil or a non-ionic surfactant with it. For effective pre-emergent control, I have found that prodiamine alone offers some suppression, but when you add simazine to your program it really keeps it away.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

I had a pretty bad infestation with this brome last winter after seeding in my TTTF. I tried to hand pull as much as I could as it was concentrated to a couple of areas. As the season went on the warm temps fried it off. I'm on a solid pre schedule now and have not seen any pop up this season.


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks for all the responses! Pretty sure it is Rescuegrass.


----------

